
How to Survive Working 100+ Hours a Week - Andre Lamothe - blackbeard334
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20140928082533-4492406-how-to-survive-working-100-hours-a-week
======
otheotheothe
Sounds insanely dangerous for me such a post, i would like to hear what a
doctor thinks on this...

For me personally i couldnt imagine working so much, my social life is far too
important....

------
osullivj
This is probably in the employee handbook at Goldman Sachs.

